# Nilgai - Jerky - Snack Stix - Burritos



## bobdog46 (May 8, 2011)




----------



## bobdog46 (May 8, 2011)

A friend went Nilgai hunting in S.Texas and brought me meat to process. So far I have made Jerky, Snack Stix, & Burritos. Lots of meat left to make sausage and whatever else I can think of.  Any Ideas ?    I had posted on the sausage forum, but thought the wild game forum was more appropriate.  Thanks for looking.

B.D.


----------

